# ppm for emersed crypts



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Hello,

I haven't post in a while. Anyways, From Jan B's Crypt website, his "how to" link said to fertillize the crypts at 1/2 the recommanded dosage. so what ppm would that be? 600 or up to 1200+ or doesn't really matter?

Thanks for the input


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Start on the low side and slowly ramp up to recommended levels. I think Jan is talking about terrestrial fertilizer there. I would recommend using hydroponic fertilizer instead.

Good luck. Post pictures.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Hello Art, When you say recommended level, what type of hydroponic grown plants are you referring to? The raft system I had running failed this summer season. I am working on an indoor system with 175 watt MH.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,

I am using a semi-hydroponic system... not totally inert soil and adding some fert in the water...

Crypts, in general, are quite sensitive to big water changing, so I would recomend a very soft dosage of ferts. Lastly I am using a Humus-based liquid fert, with very good results, and sometimes a foliar-fert by spraying.
But i think the most important issues about fertilizating crypts is the pH reaction... allways acid... so some times I have used a indoor acid-likes plants.

We mustn´t forget that the most fo the crypts come from very soft water, so we must be very careful with electric conductance when we are adding ferts. I am keeping the most of the sp. in the hobby between 0,20/0,40 mS, including Phillipines sp. as aponogetifolia, pygmaea, and coronata...










Greets from Spain


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Every time I see one of Xema posts it makes me happy to that I know I'm not the only nut growing aquarium plants emmersed just to see what they look like and how they will behave.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Many crazy Cryptologists hehehe


----------

